# Squareing Corners



## MBurke (Feb 4, 2016)

I have rabbeted out the back of some boxes with a 3/4 x 3/8 rabbet bit for the backs. Wanting to square the corners out. Any Slick way to get them square
Other than useing a chissel ??

Thanks 
Mike


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Not that I'm aware of Mike. A sharp chisel makes short work of corners.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

As Brian said. Round bits don't make square corners. If you do the rabbeting before you assemble the frame or box then you can get them square in one operation.


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

Several manufactures make a corner chisel for cleaning out the corner. Whiteside manufacturing has one like this:
https://www.amazon.com/Whiteside-Ro...83756&sr=8-1&keywords=whiteside+corner+chisel

Lots of other manufactures for less money. 


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

MBurke said:


> I have rabbeted out the back of some boxes with a 3/4 x 3/8 rabbet bit for the backs. Wanting to square the corners out. Any Slick way to get them square
> Other than using a chisel ??
> 
> Thanks
> Mike


corner chisel....

..


----------



## MBurke (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks to all
....how well would the corner chisel work on a 3/4 deep rabbet in Red Oak ?
I ran across this article while searching. I assume he's using a 1/4 " pattern cutting bit ? I know the corners won't be perfectly square but better than 3/8 radius. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/slowoo...3/19/squaring-rabbeted-corners-for-glass/amp/

On another observation...isn't it strange that a 3/8 corner radius routing template doesn't match a 3/8 radius with a rabbeting bit ? I had to modify a template so the corners matched.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

I use a rabbeting bit to cut a 3/8" wide rabbet x thickness of the plywood after the cabinet has been assembled. The OD of the rabbeting bit is 1-1/4" so the corner radius is 5/8", and I find that the radius made on the corner of the plywood panel using the Rockler templates is a pretty good fit to the rabbet.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

MBurke said:


> Thanks to all
> ....how well would the corner chisel work on a 3/4 deep rabbet in Red Oak ?


Looking at the specs on it, it only has 9/16" of travel so it looks a little short for what you need.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Chisel is your best bit. Better to work it through the cut than to strike it with a mallet, although it might be tempting. You'll have better control by working it through the wood gradually. If you feel any excessive resistance consider sharpening again, making sure you strop the edge to get rid of the slight curl that spoils the edge. It being ply, do the down cuts with care so you don't split the layers.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you are using a chisel then give it a bang vertically on both the sides and then take a chip off about 1/16" to 1/8" thick and repeat until you are down to the right depth. A square chisel mortising attachment for a drill press would square the corners quickly and easily. You might want to use a 1/4" mortising chisel and just do the corner and do the inner edges with a regular chisel still so that you get a nice level surface. That little chunk that's left would pop off easy with the chisel them.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

another plan...


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

A multi tool works great for squaring up corners. Just another use for the tool.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

MBurke said:


> I have rabbeted out the back of some boxes with a 3/4 x 3/8 rabbet bit for the backs. Wanting to square the corners out. Any Slick way to get them square
> Other than useing a chissel ??
> 
> Thanks
> Mike


Mike what have you got against using a chisel? It's not that hard to do. If you don't know how to use a chisel you should learn. Chisels and plane should be part of your woodworking. I don't use them much but they do come in handy at times. I am still learning how to use them plus a card scraper. I am sure not a woodworker that uses all hand tools.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Other than using a chisel ??"
-Mike
I echo what Don and others have said. Using a chisel should be a pleasurable task; very satisfying. If you don't enjoy using them I'd guess that they aren't 'scary sharp'. 
sharpening is an artform (which I most definitely have not perfected) but having used chisels that _are_ that sharp, I can honestly say they're a joy to work with.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Once the corner chisel has done it's work it's easy to finish off with a normal sharp chisel.


----------

